# Fusion or Inferno?? Plz Help



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

cant decide between the Fusion or the Inferno for distance............opinions needed. This will be my FIRST custom 


Thanks for your opinions in advance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Unless you are an experienced caster with lots of power and are used to slinging 8nbait with a stiff rod then I would choose the Fusion. It is a very user friendly rod and has plenty of backbone to throw 8nbait.

Heck, even as an experienced caster I'd choose the Fusion.



Tommy


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

thanks tommy:beer: 


I'm gonna give Ron Snell a call today and get the ball rolling on this.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes. I've thrown a lot of heavers. The Fusion, IMHO, is one of the very best heavers available today.

AFAW has a rod that may give it a run for the money though... 

Tommy


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Tommy, do you have a ballpark figure on pricing on one of those AFAW rods, or better yet, a blank? Also, are they going to be sold here, or would it only be available through the UK?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Tommy, if you could only use on kind of heaver for the rest of your life....which one would you use?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Now that's a loaded question...lol

Of the heavers available today it would probably come down to the Fusion or the AFAW based on casting feel and performance. I haven't caught a big fish yet on either so how they fight a fish remains (for me) to be seen. For pure fun fighting a fish it's hard to beat my old 1502 lami with 3" cut off the tip. It's outclassed by some of the newer rods in casting performance but man it does feel good fighting a big drum.

No real clear cut answer for you. Try them all and see what works best for you.

Tommy


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> thanks tommy:beer:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give Ron Snell a call today and get the ball rolling on this.


he does great work


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

so ive heard........we are finalizing a deal for the fusion this weekend. He is picking up the blank on mon or tues.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Fusion...*

Just picked up my new fusion on Tuesday and tested it out yesterday. In short words, WOW. Plenty of backbone for casting 8nbait, could not imagine the Nail. My first custom rod were the butt diameter will fit a size 22 Fuji trigger reel seat. I would recommend that trigger reel seat for your new fusion. Time to go :fishing:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*inferno*

If you are in the market for a fusion or inferno you are missing a good deal on a combo. I have a custom blue 7500 c3ct on an inferno for 525 dollars. That is a 275 dollar reel on a 425 dollar rod.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

for me, between the two rods, it comes down to how long id be fishing...

with the inferno ill bomb casts out futher than any other rod ive thrown for a limited amount of time....but after so many hours especially with 10nbait im tired and have to change rods...course i definately aint the strongest person out there
Looking back i prolly shoulda got the fusion, lighter,easier to load,still casts great..love teh inferno, but if im fishing more than a day id rather have the fusion(planning on getting one or two for this fall)

i am curious about the afaw rod now tho, will have to check them out..
saw em online in a uk site and cast em aside in my mind as low grade...name seems like something id see at walmart..id like to check em out now tho i guess


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Chris,

Very, Very far from Wal Mart.

I've owned and cast some od the finest rods in the world and these are up there with the best of them as far as fishing rods go.

There are a couple that i look forward to giving a go on the field.

Tommy


----------



## chincheck (Nov 5, 2006)

I would go with the Fusion . That's what I got in
12'
12'6
13
Ron built all of them, he also built a 1569 in 
12'6
13
I really had no idea what I wanted, I knew I just wanted some 8-n-bait rods. I told Ron that on the phone and I can't complain a bit. I am very pleased with the colors and rod choices. Now all I need is for Tommy to teach me to cast!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got both the Fusion and the Inferno.

And I ain't sellin' either one of em.  

I get a little more distance with the Fusion, but I think it's because I cut 6" off the butt of the Inferno. 

They both have their place. 

I'm going to the castin' field in the morning with a buddy of mine. I'm gonna throw both those rods as well as his HDX and Ballistic. With the same reel. 

I might try the Fusion tip on the Inferno butt as well. 

I plan to take notes, and I'll let ya'll know the outcome.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Chris,
> 
> Very, Very far from Wal Mart.
> 
> Tommy


yea i realize that now..i think rmember a post you did about them within the last week or two with some numbers,sounded impressive....name just sounded tacky,guess i was judging a book by its cover...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeff,

That is great. Please post the results. The HDX might just surprise you.

I love rod testing... opcorn: 

Tommy


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> AFAW


 
ok , this one just isn't registering ?????
derf


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Jeff,
> 
> That is great. Please post the results. The HDX might just surprise you.
> 
> ...


I threw a buddy's HDX last week alongside my Fusion. I was within maybe 10 yds. of the Fusion with 10oz. and #17/#50 (fishing setup). Felt as though there was alot left in the Fusion, but for the money, I haven't thrown anything better than the HDX.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

DERFM said:


> ok , this one just isn't registering ?????
> derf


Any Fish Any Where


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Jeff,
> 
> That is great. Please post the results. The HDX might just surprise you.
> 
> ...


In case ya missed it.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37290


----------

